# Question on Follicles



## ashknowsbest

Is it bad to have 18 follicles in one ovary and 11 in the other ?
What does that mean exactly. I know that the follicles are what release the egg during ovulation but other than that I don't know how many you should or shouldn't have, etc. 

If anybody knows anything about this I would love you know any information. Thanks ahead of time!!! 

=D


----------



## readyformore

Is this from a baseline scan? Which cd?

It sounds like an awful lot to me.

My cd3 scan, I had 6 follicles (I only have 1 ovary).


----------



## ashknowsbest

readyformore said:


> Is this from a baseline scan? Which cd?
> 
> It sounds like an awful lot to me.
> 
> My cd3 scan, I had 6 follicles (I only have 1 ovary).

Well I called my doctor after my AF was 7 days late and he did a vaginal ultrasound to see if everything looked okay down there and everything look fine...no cysts or fibroids but he did say that I had 18 on my right and 11 on my left. He said that from the looks of it I didn't ovulate but then he did a progesterone test and it was elevated so he said I did ovulate. He was going to put me on provera but then after the blood results came back told me to not take it, to wait for my period to come because it would eventually and then after it comes to come in for more bloodwork and the test where they check to see if my fallopian tubes are open or blocked....

anything advice or knowledge is helpful at this point ... i'm quite confused ... because if I'm ovulating then obviously my eggs are getting released out of my ovaries and I should have a chance of getting pregnant right ? Or can you have your period and not ovulate?


----------



## readyformore

Yes, you can have a period and not ovulate.

Sorry, I'm not sure what's going on with you.

It must be very frustrating.


----------



## quin

I am doing IVF and I was stimulated to produce extra follicles. I had 10 on left, 17 on Right. Seems a lot for a normal cycle, i didnt know you had that with a normal cycle. Best to ask the doc.


----------



## LizMcD

Good question! Afraid I don't know the answer but i received a letter from the hospital today saying i had 8 follicles on one side, 9 on the other side! Apparently i don't ovulate but i do get a period same day every month. V confused. 

Is it possible to have all these follicles but not release an egg? What does it mean? 

Sounds like you have a good number of follicles so thats a good sign.

Hopefully someone will pop in and help with your question, id love to hear the answer too
xx


----------



## ashknowsbest

LizMcD said:


> Good question! Afraid I don't know the answer but i received a letter from the hospital today saying i had 8 follicles on one side, 9 on the other side! Apparently i don't ovulate but i do get a period same day every month. V confused.
> 
> Is it possible to have all these follicles but not release an egg? What does it mean?
> 
> Sounds like you have a good number of follicles so thats a good sign.
> 
> Hopefully someone will pop in and help with your question, id love to hear the answer too
> xx


Have your doctors ever put your on clomid or anything like that to try and get your ovaries to release the mature egg(s)?


----------



## ashknowsbest

quin said:


> I am doing IVF and I was stimulated to produce extra follicles. I had 10 on left, 17 on Right. Seems a lot for a normal cycle, i didnt know you had that with a normal cycle. Best to ask the doc.

If you don't mind me asking, how long were you TTC before you went to IVF ?
And have you tried anything else.


----------



## cooch

I take it your on something to stimulate your ovaries? If not I would be getting your FS to look into why there are so many being produced.


----------



## ashknowsbest

cooch said:


> I take it your on something to stimulate your ovaries? If not I would be getting your FS to look into why there are so many being produced.

Well I actually just started going through testing a couple of weeks ago. My AF is 13 days late but when I was a week late I called him and he told me to come in the next day for a vaginal ultrasound and a progesterone and pregnancy blood test. Well he told me that I did ovulate according to my progesterone and that I should be getting my period within the next week or two. So now I'm still waiting for AF and once I get her I have to call, schedule an MRI of my brain to check my pituitary gland and then get more blood work done and then get this test to check and see if my fallopian tubes are open. ( I can't remember the correct name for the test)

I'm hoping he puts me on clomid or something to stimulate my ovaries to actually release the eggs because I have been getting my period just not ovulating it seems since I have so many eggs in my ovaries! 

Ahhhh, sorry for the long story and thanks for the response! 

BTW ... I'm actually dying to get my period so I can get this .... what people are calling "miracle medicine!"


----------



## cooch

I think we're maybe waiting on the same op. I'm waiting on a date for a laparoscopy to check tubes are open. Think they would prescribe a trigger shot to make you ovulate. I'm not sure about Clomid as I'm on Femara instead, but they're similar. They induce your eggs but don't release them I think. The HCG or HSG shot makes the follicle burst to release the egg.

They will prob try and stop you from developing so many first though.


----------



## ashknowsbest

cooch said:


> I think we're maybe waiting on the same op. I'm waiting on a date for a laparoscopy to check tubes are open. Think they would prescribe a trigger shot to make you ovulate. I'm not sure about Clomid as I'm on Femara instead, but they're similar. They induce your eggs but don't release them I think. The HCG or HSG shot makes the follicle burst to release the egg.
> 
> They will prob try and stop you from developing so many first though.

Yeah I've been reading a lot that if they do put me on clomid of Femara that they might tell me not to try my first time because if my ovaries release too many eggs that could be all bad. =\ I just want them to fix me so I can have my baby!!! :haha:

Anyways, good luck to you with your laparoscopy! I'm a little nervous about it myself but I know it'll be fine.


----------



## cooch

Yeah you too. I'm hoping not to need it. Fingers crossed for both of us


----------



## LizMcD

Ash Im getting clomid and injections to start in the next 2 weeks as part of our IUI treatment. Hopefully that will kick start something to help us conceive naturally or otherwise. 10% chance with iui.

Here's hoping you get your clomid very soon xx


----------



## cooch

LizMcD said:


> Ash Im getting clomid and injections to start in the next 2 weeks as part of our IUI treatment. Hopefully that will kick start something to help us conceive naturally or otherwise. 10% chance with iui.
> 
> Here's hoping you get your clomid very soon xx

Just a though. But why is the success rate for IUI so low?? I don't get why. It kind just puts all the good sperm where it should be!


----------



## ashknowsbest

cooch said:


> LizMcD said:
> 
> 
> Ash Im getting clomid and injections to start in the next 2 weeks as part of our IUI treatment. Hopefully that will kick start something to help us conceive naturally or otherwise. 10% chance with iui.
> 
> Here's hoping you get your clomid very soon xx
> 
> Just a though. But why is the success rate for IUI so low?? I don't get why. It kind just puts all the good sperm where it should be!Click to expand...

I honestly have no idea and that is a great question .. can't wait to hear the answer if anybody has one.


----------



## LizMcD

That's the success rate at the hospital I'm under so might vary, don't quote me on it!

I asked the nurse who told me it's because a lot of couples have IUI who are recommended ivf /icsi that want to try the less invasive route first. We did to be honest, we were revommdede ivf but didn't feel ready yet- I guess that means our chances are low but there's a chance and I'm willing to try anything before we put all our eggs (no pun intended!!!) into one basket with our 1 funded ivf chance.

I hope you ladies don't need your laps and the stork visits before then!!
Xx


----------



## LizMcD

Oh missed the important bit oops, it's normally because of make factor the success rate is low, even with insemination they don't always reach the egg. I know IUI only uses the good uns but there's l suppose they've still got to meet the egg.

It's all so scientific ...

Sending baby dust xx


----------



## cooch

LizMcD said:


> Oh missed the important bit oops, it's normally because of make factor the success rate is low, even with insemination they don't always reach the egg. I know IUI only uses the good uns but there's l suppose they've still got to meet the egg.
> 
> It's all so scientific ...
> 
> Sending baby dust xx

The male factor interests me. I have heard IUI to be low, so not just your stats. We are unexplained at the moment. Things like IUI I would expect to work, but we won't be at that stage til next Aug. Hoping for BFP like NOW, don't want lap, ha ha


----------



## readyformore

LizMcD said:


> 10% chance with iui.

My RE told me 15-20% chance with IUI, which is basically the same success rate for sex alone.

I'm sure it's different for each couple depending on individual circumstances.


----------



## readyformore

cooch said:


> Just a though. But why is the success rate for IUI so low?? I don't get why. It kind just puts all the good sperm where it should be!

I was told the success rate was low because, "As a species, we are very inefficient at reproduction."


----------



## cooch

readyformore said:


> cooch said:
> 
> 
> Just a though. But why is the success rate for IUI so low?? I don't get why. It kind just puts all the good sperm where it should be!
> 
> I was told the success rate was low because, "As a species, we are very inefficient at reproduction."Click to expand...

That's hysterical!!!:haha:


----------

